# Any Dean Koontz Fans Here?



## Rebbetzin (Mar 27, 2013)

I was so happy when I picked up the mail today! I got a personal note from Dean Koontz giving his permission to share his answer to Why did the Chicken Cross the Road?

Here is the front of the card..






And here is the inside granting me permission...






And this is his answer to..... 

Why Did The Chicken Cross The Road?
 by Dean Koontz

Who knows why chickens do anything? They are mysterious and deep-thinking creatures 
who function on a level far beyond out own. We are to them as toads are to us, and we 
can never hope to grasp the world as chickens see it any more than a toad can hope to work 
complex algebraic equations. Most chickens disdain our intellectual pretensions, despise our 
television programs, and mock our popular culture. We have nothing in common with them, 
except that they, too, are beginning to wonder if Madonna is really all that interesting. If we 
ponder the meaning of any chicken's actions, including those of the one that crossed the road, 
we will only be filled with despair at our inadequate analytic and perceptive abilities in the face 
of their greatness


----------

